# Duck Mounting Kit Recommendations?



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Do any of you seasoned veteran taxidermist recommend a certain kit for beginners on mounting ducks? I received the Van ***** kit and the instructions are lacking proper steps in my opinion. They are not clear and concise enough. I heard the McKenzie Ferebee Kits are good and his video is highly talked about. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Kits blow. Find a good video, buy the materials. Kits have what ever didn't sell off the shelf materials in them. You can struggle through and learn with them though, thats what they are for. Vandyke kits have weak instructions, they make you go do your own research, been there, done that. :lol:


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

I bought some of those kits when I started to learn and Paul is right about them not have good instructions. Van ***** and McKenzie both sell a lot of videos which will help you more than the kit will.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

Stay away from these "kits" as it will only bring on difficulty. Wrap your body, cast your head and feet. Trial and error are your best teachers.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

For a beginner (is this something I want to do?), I do not think a kit is a bad way to go. The necks are very difficult to work with if you want to change the position - they can compromise transition areas. You will know by end of your first bird if taxidermy is something you want to pursue. Buy a video or buddy up to your local taxidermist or join the state association to learn the basics. 

If so, then:
work on wrapping, casting, wire wheeling, degreasing, caulking, etc..

as these are the methods and techniques that will move a motivated person out of the eighties and into the current era.


----------

